# What Kind/size Air Compressor ?



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

I need to pick up a compressor to blow out the plumbing lines for the winter. Are the small 1 to 3 gallon units enough to do the job on the camper lines ? I have a large shop-vac with a blower that I use to blow out the pool lines, but probably can't get the right size fittings to make that effective.

Any suggestions on brands & models will be helpful.

Thanks as always for the help.

Jim


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Jim B said:


> I need to pick up a compressor to blow out the plumbing lines for the winter. Are the small 1 to 3 gallon units enough to do the job on the camper lines ? I have a large shop-vac with a blower that I use to blow out the pool lines, but probably can't get the right size fittings to make that effective.
> 
> Any suggestions on brands & models will be helpful.
> 
> ...


It doesn't take a big compressor to blow out the lines. The blow-out fitting for the city water connection has a one way valve in it, which holds the pressure in the lines. You don't want to exceed about 40 psi, or you risk bursting a fitting. When I blow out my lines, I close all the taps, pressurize the system with air, then open one tap and let the water blow out. Then I close it and re-pressurize the system, and move on to the next tap, and so on, until they're all done.

Doug


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

After blowing out the water, I run plumbing anti-freeze through all the taps, then blow out the lines again, to hopefully leave empty lines, or a minimal amount of anti-freeze.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Jim B said:


> I need to pick up a compressor to blow out the plumbing lines for the winter. Are the small 1 to 3 gallon units enough to do the job on the camper lines ? I have a large shop-vac with a blower that I use to blow out the pool lines, but probably can't get the right size fittings to make that effective.
> 
> Any suggestions on brands & models will be helpful.
> 
> ...


I believe the suggested output psi when using a compressor to blow out the lines is 30psi - you don't need (or want) to go higher than that...


----------

